# Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

					Das digitale Wakü-Sonderheft von PC Games Hardware geht in eine neue Runde. Nachdem wir 2015 mit einem 55 Seiten starken, reinen Wakü-Sonderheft ein oft nachgefragtes Thema abdeckten, erscheint nun eine komplette Neuauflage mit über 100 Seiten. Für Besitzer der Erstausgabe bieten wir eine kostengünstige Upgradeversion. Lesbar ist das Sonderheft über unsere Apps für Android (Google Play & Amazon) und iOS, sowie über den Webbrowser oder als PDF.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Also wie jetzt: GAR keine Fragen?


----------



## Grestorn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Ihr gebt Euch immer so viel Mühe mit dem Sonderheft, aber ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass mich das Thema immer nur genau dann interessiert, wenn ich ein neues WaKü System aufbauen möchte. Und das passiert nur alle paar Jahre 

Und was ich nach wie vor recht schade finde, ist dass externe Lösungen, wie der von mir verwendete Aquaduct, leider immer sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird, obwohl ich persönlich diese Lösung fast optimal finde.


----------



## Noctua (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt: GAR keine Fragen?



Nur eine Anmerkung: Ich hätte es gern in Papierform  (Ich kann mir aber schon denken, dass es sich nicht lohnt und daher nicht kommt).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ihr gebt Euch immer so viel Mühe mit dem Sonderheft, aber ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass mich das Thema immer nur genau dann interessiert, wenn ich ein neues WaKü System aufbauen möchte. Und das passiert nur alle paar Jahre
> 
> Und was ich nach wie vor recht schade finde, ist dass externe Lösungen, wie der von mir verwendete Aquaduct, leider immer sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird, obwohl ich persönlich diese Lösung fast optimal finde.



Ich habe externe Lösungen prinzipiell auf dem Radar. Aber die Nachfrage ist (sicherlich auch wegen der hohen Preise) gering und das Angebot noch kleiner. Am Ende stünde dann ein Einzelartikel nur über das Aquaduct – ohne sinnvolles Vergleichsobjekt und ohne ein passendes Testverfahren zu haben. Das würde sich fast wie eine Anzeige lesen. Aber mal gucken, Watercool hat vor langer Zeit mal von einem neuen HT Fusion gesprochen (kann sich nur noch um Äonen handeln) und Alphacool scheint zumindest an externen Radiatoren zu arbeiten. Vielleicht ergibt sich da nächstes Jahr so etwas wie ein Testfeld.




Noctua schrieb:


> Nur eine Anmerkung: Ich hätte es gern in Papierform  (Ich kann mir aber schon denken, dass es sich nicht lohnt und daher nicht kommt).



Drucken ist in geringen Stückzahlen leider sehr teuer und so ein Nischenprodukt kann man auch nicht über Kioske verkaufen. Ich habe aus reinem Interesse mal geguckt, was eine derartige Publikation bei externen Anbietern als Print-on-Demand kosten würde. Da ergeben sich Preise im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich.


----------



## Noctua (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Drucken ist in geringen Stückzahlen leider sehr teuer und so ein Nischenprodukt kann man auch nicht über Kioske verkaufen. Ich habe aus reinem Interesse mal geguckt, was eine derartige Publikation bei externen Anbietern als Print-on-Demand kosten würde. Da ergeben sich Preise im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich.


Ich sage ja, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann. Für mich persönlich ist ein Heft in der Größe einer PCGH einfach angenehmer zu lesen wie ein PDF auf dem Tablet oder gar einem Breitbildmonitor (16:9 ist für sowas ein Sch***format).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Im Vollbildmodus passen bei fullHD-Monitoren zwei Seiten in lesbarer Auflösung nebeneinander (27 Zoll 1440p ist natürlich besser), die knappe Mehrheit der Artikel erscheint dann sogar in der ursprünglichen Orientierung (Startseite links). Aber privat lese ich längere Texte ehrlich gesagt auch lieber auf Papier – und das WaKüSoHeII hat immerhin den Umfang einer normalen Monatsausgabe.


----------



## Noctua (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Zwei 2 Seiten nebeneiander ist bei 1200p auf 24" schon nicht mehr so angenehm zum Lesen. Das habe ich auf Arbeit öfter. Zu Hause habe ich 1440p auf 25", aber auch da ist es auf Dauer nicht angenehm lesbar. Zudem läßt sich so ein 25" Gerät schwer mit aufs Klo oder in die Wanne nehmen 
Wie ist das bei dem Kauf als PDF? Kann ich das einfach runterladen und dann z.B. auf dem Tablet lesen? Die PCGH-App möchte ich nicht eher ungern verwenden.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Ich hab das Sonderheft mal gekauft. Einfach weil ich es wichtig finde, dass so etwas produziert und aktuell gehalten wird 

Auch wenn ich momentan keine WaKü Komponenten kaufen werde, kann es nicht schaden, sich auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



Noctua schrieb:


> Zwei 2 Seiten nebeneiander ist bei 1200p auf 24" schon nicht mehr so angenehm zum Lesen. Das habe ich auf Arbeit öfter. Zu Hause habe ich 1440p auf 25", aber auch da ist es auf Dauer nicht angenehm lesbar. Zudem läßt sich so ein 25" Gerät schwer mit aufs Klo oder in die Wanne nehmen
> Wie ist das bei dem Kauf als PDF? Kann ich das einfach runterladen und dann z.B. auf dem Tablet lesen? Die PCGH-App möchte ich nicht eher ungern verwenden.



Meinem Wissen nach handelt es sich um eine normale PDF-Datei, mit der man genau das machen kann. Alternativ braucht man halt einen 30-Zöller bei der Badewanne 

Der Abo-Shop sagt:


> Sie können sich die PDF-Datei direkt nach Kauf auf Ihr Gerät herunterladen.
> 
> Zusätzlich können Sie sich die PDF-Datei in Ihrem persönlichen "Mein Konto"-Bereich unter "Meine digitalen Produkte" jederzeit herunterladen.




(Fans bewegter Bilder müssen aber bedenken, dass im PDF naturgemäß keine Videos enthalten sind. Die können, schon allein wegen der Größe, nur als Stream verbreitet werden und erfordern die App-Variante.)


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Ich haben will, als Heft.


----------



## JoshB (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Jetzt muss ich ja mal ganz blöd fragen: Lohnen sich denn die 3 Videos, um dafür extra die App Variante zu kaufen?
Lesen am Bildschirm per PDF finde ich deutlich "besser", als per Tablet/Smartphone.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Als Anregung gedacht: Ich würde mich sehr über einen Neustart der PCGH Extreme Magazinausgabe nach der letzten Ausgabe 05/09 als pdf-Version im Webshop freuen, wo ihr neben anderen Nischenthemen, die es bisher nur in geringem Umfang ins Heft geschafft haben, den Bereich Wasserkühlung umfangreicher mit neuen Artikeln thematisiert und keine reine Artikelsammlung aus den vergangenen Magazinausgaben zusammenstellt. Natürlich nicht wie damals im zweimonatigen Rhytmus und auch mit geringerem Seitenumfang, damit ihr das redaktionsintern auch stemmen könnt. Veilleicht macht es auch Sinn, Themen komplett in die PCGH Extreme auszulagern .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



JoshB schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich ja mal ganz blöd fragen: Lohnen sich denn die 3 Videos, um dafür extra die App Variante zu kaufen?
> Lesen am Bildschirm per PDF finde ich deutlich "besser", als per Tablet/Smartphone.



Die Appversion kann man ja auch im Browser ansehen.


----------



## KillercornyX (1. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Ich hab mir auch grad die Update-Variante bestellt weil ich die vorherige schon im Computec-Shop gekauft hatte. Aber irgendwie ging was daneben und die Bestellung ist leer. Bei Paypal wurde auch nix abgebucht. 
Hab mal den Support angeschrieben, mal schauen was die meinen...

Gibts da eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen Update- und Vollversion? Bei Update steht 55 Seiten, bei der Vollversion 109 Seiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Beim Update fehlen logischerweise die Artikel, die in der Erstausgabe schon enthalten waren 
Die Unterschiede zwischen der Kombination aus Erstausgabe + Update und der Neufassung beschränken sich auf fehlende Aktualisierungen im alten Teil (Preise, ein paar nicht inhalts-relevante Fehler) und die Sortierung. Käufer der Neufassung erhalten ein thematisch gegliedertes Heft, Leser der Update-Version haben die neuen Artikel geblockt.


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Habe die alte Version mal gekauft aber jetzt finde ich sie nicht mehr wie geht das denn?  Weiss nicht mehr genau wo, war ne online version aber auf ner alten grauen/schwarzen Seite, gibts jetzt nicht mehr.

Edit: Ja mein Kauf ist irgendwie verschwunden. Ist weder im eshop noch im epaper zu finden. Muss ich wohl das ganze Ding wieder neukaufen


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Hallo,
ich gestehe auch das ich im Moment eigentlich keine Zeit zum Lesen habe. Aber Interessieren würde mich das Heft auch, mal schauen ob es einen Leseprobe im Aboheft gibt. 
Da ich im Moment einen AIO WAKÜ 280mm in ein Aneedes Midi AI6 Gehäuse oben im Deckel einbaue und das nicht ohne weiteres passt. Bin ich nun voll im Umbaustress. Das hatte mich auf eine andere Idee gebracht. Wäre schön wenn es eine Bilderdatenbank gäbe wo man sehen könnte welche AIO WAKÜ in welches Gehäuse passt. Wenn ich Zeit finde, Veröffentliche ich von dem Umbau mal eine Bilderserie.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Habe die alte Version mal gekauft aber jetzt finde ich sie nicht mehr wie geht das denn?  Weiss nicht mehr genau wo, war ne online version aber auf ner alten grauen/schwarzen Seite, gibts jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Edit: Ja mein Kauf ist irgendwie verschwunden. Ist weder im eshop noch im epaper zu finden. Muss ich wohl das ganze Ding wieder neukaufen



Hallo, also ich sehe die Wakü von 2015 noch: Unsupported Browsers

Du nicht?



big-maec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich gestehe auch das ich im Moment eigentlich keine Zeit zum Lesen habe. Aber Interessieren würde mich das Heft auch, mal schauen ob es einen Leseprobe im Aboheft gibt. .



Wir haben vorerst keinen Plan, da eine Leseprobe zu machen. Aber Pläne ändern sich.


----------



## Lexx (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Als Anregung gedacht: Ich würde mich sehr über einen Neustart der PCGH Extreme Magazinausgabe nach der letzten Ausgabe 05/09 als pdf-Version im Webshop freuen, wo ihr neben anderen Nischenthemen, die es bisher nur in geringem Umfang ins Heft geschafft haben, den Bereich Wasserkühlung umfangreicher mit neuen Artikeln thematisiert und *keine reine Artikelsammlung* aus den vergangenen Magazinausgaben zusammenstellt. Natürlich nicht wie damals im zweimonatigen Rhytmus und auch mit geringerem Seitenumfang, damit ihr das redaktionsintern auch stemmen könnt. Veilleicht macht es auch Sinn, Themen komplett in die PCGH Extreme auszulagern .


Dieser Idee kann ich etwas abgewinnen 

Vermisse die "Extreme" auch, PDF, oder APPs (da fehle mir sogar ein fähiges Endgerät) kämen aus beruflichen Gründen (Redaktionsassisstent) 
nicht in Frage. (Lese beruflich viel am Bildschirm, privat bevorzuge ich aber Papier! Jo mei, Auf-dem-Klo*-Leser)

Für mich persönlich könnten diese "Extreme" oder redaktionellen Sonder*bibel*n durchaus auch 20 30 Euro kosten.
Eh' Peanuts in Relation zum Preis z. Bsp. einer Wasserkühlung.

Frage an den Herrn CR Bayer: Das Sonderheft Wasserkühlung 2016/2017 gibts nicht als Print?

* Klo = Computec-Champre


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



Lexx schrieb:


> Frage an den Herrn CR Bayer: Das Sonderheft Wasserkühlung 2016/2017 gibts nicht als Print?



Leider nicht, Nein. Dafür gibt es im klassischen  Handel leider zu wenig Interessenten.


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider nicht, Nein. Dafür gibt es im klassischen  Handel leider zu wenig Interessenten.


Danke für die Antwort, werde dann wohl demnächst in den Shop müssen


----------



## Leo-Nardo (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Hallo,

danke für die Idee zum WaKü-Sonderheft. Das finde ich toll. Ich wollte es kaufen, aber eure Shopsysteme verwirren mich. Warum gibt es für eine Webseite mehr als einen Shop? Beide Shops bieten (vermutlich) die gleichen Produkte auf (ganz sicher) unterschiedliche Art an, warum? Noch dazu werde ich von PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele auf beide Shopsysteme verlinkt. => epaper.pcgameshardware.de & shop.computec.de

Kann mir jemand bei meinem aktuellen Problem weiterhelfen? Ich weis nicht welches Heft der Wasserkühlung für mich das sinnvolle (da vollständig) ist. Ich hab jetzt drei Wasserkühlungsheft im Warenkorb:
- Wasserkühlung 2015 für 3,99 (das kann sicherlich raus)
- Wasserkühlung 05/2016 für 3,99
- Wasserkühlung 05/2016 für 1,99
Welches der beiden letzten Heft sollte ich kaufen wenn ich alle Wasserkühlungsartikel haben möchte? Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme dass nach 05/2016 erschienene Artikel nicht in den beiden Ausgaben mit enthalten sind? 
Danke
Leo-Nardo


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

"05/2016" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Erschienen ist das Sonderheft im Oktober. Aber das 1,99-Euro-Angebot müsste das Update sein. Zusammen mit dem 2015er (das eigentlich gar nicht mehr anwählbar sein sollte) hätte man dann alle Artikel, die in der Version von 2016 enthalten sind – wesentlich komfortabler ist es natürlich direkt das 2016er Heft zu nehmen (und nur dieses):
Wasserkuhlung 2016: Komplett-Ausgabe | PC Games Hardware

Im Computec-Shop wird dieses, wie auch alle anderen PCGH-epaper meinem Wissen nach nicht angeboten. Der Computec-Shop ist eigentlich für die Print-Erzeugnisse gedacht, reine Digital-Produkte haben einen eigenen Vertriebsweg – zu finden im ersten Link.

Das Sonderheft umfasst übrigens alle Wasserkühlungsinhalte bis einschließlich der PCGH 11/2016 (Ausgleichsbehälter Teil 2 – im Sonderheft natürlich lesefreundlich mit Teil 1 zu einem Artikel verschmolzen). Es fehlen nur der neueste CPU-Wasserkühlertest aus 12/2016 & 01/2017 (Teil 2 enthält auch die komplette Testtabelle und Benchmarks von Teil 1), der Schlauchtest in der 02/2017 und der Hardtube-Artikel aus der letzten Ausgabe (06/2017)


----------



## Leo-Nardo (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Computec-Shop wird dieses, wie auch alle anderen PCGH-epaper meinem Wissen nach nicht angeboten. Der Computec-Shop ist eigentlich für die Print-Erzeugnisse gedacht, reine Digital-Produkte haben einen eigenen Vertriebsweg – zu finden im ersten Link.


Danke, für die ausführliche Antwort. Deine Annahmen bezüglich der beiden Shops sind nicht richtig (bzw vielleicht überholt). 
Leider kann ich das Heft dort nicht kaufen. Ich bin kein Abonnent und habe keine Abonummer. Damit kann ich mich dort nicht registrieren. Der hier verwendete PCGH-Account funktioniert im PCGH-epapaer-Shop nicht. Irgendeine Idee wie ich das einzelne Heft bekomme ohne extra ein Abo abzuschließen?
Danke und Ciao


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Was Torsten sagt, stimmt so nicht ganz. 

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Du brauchst entweder einen Account für shop.computec.de oder in unseren Apps. Einer reicht, der funzt dann überall (aber nicht als Forenlogin). Das können wir aber leider nicht über den Foren-Account machen, weil hierfür "echte" Daten nötig sind. Im Forum kann man sich auch mit Fantasiekram anmelden, aber bitte nicht weitersagen. 

Richtiges PDF geht nur über den Shop, über die Apps und im Browser gibt es entsprechend eine Digitalversion, die nur innerhalb dieser Umgebung läuft. Das lässt sich technisch auch nicht anders lösen.
Voll-PDF im Shop ist hier: Computec Shop

das ist auch alles in der News verlinkt.


----------



## kmf (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider nicht, Nein. Dafür gibt es im klassischen  Handel leider zu wenig Interessenten.


Das ist eigentlich sehr schade, aber ich kann das verstehen. 
Eine richtige Wasserkühlung im Rechner betreibt nur eine kleine Randgruppe. Ist ja auch extrem aufwändig und bei Reparaturen bist du gefrustet ohne Ende.

Ab wieviel Exemplare würde sich so ein Sonderdruck rechnen? Circa ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*



kmf schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich sehr schade, aber ich kann das verstehen.
> Eine richtige Wasserkühlung im Rechner betreibt nur eine kleine Randgruppe. Ist ja auch extrem aufwändig und bei Reparaturen bist du gefrustet ohne Ende.
> 
> Ab wieviel Exemplare würde sich so ein Sonderdruck rechnen? Circa ...



Das kann man so gar nicht genau beziffern. Problem ist da die Kleinteiligkeit der Verkaufsstellen.


----------



## EpIX4K (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da*

Hallo TEST


----------

